
Show HN: Checkup – OSS tool for simple, self-hosted health checks - tim_l
https://text.sourcegraph.com/announcing-checkup-simple-self-hosted-health-checks-c5707cf729ab
======
mholt
Most notably, this isn't _just_ health checks; it also ships with a purely
static status page to which you can publish updates.

I'm the author of Checkup; hope others find it useful!

~~~
rakoo
It's still a bit fuzzy for me, but according to the README at
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/checkup](https://github.com/sourcegraph/checkup),
this is how I understand how it works:

* You launch the checkup command manually or every X minutes

* Each run stores a report inside a file

* The caddy server serves the same resource to the browser...

* ... that fetches the last Y reports and computes a dashboard to be displayed

The 2 last steps seem not static to me. Is it how checkup works, or is the
dashboard display part a bit different ?

Regardless of that, this is something that is going to be extremely useful to
me. Thanks a lot for for it !

~~~
mholt
The status page is static, in that there is no server-side
rendering/processing other than just serving static files. You need only host
the resources for the status page, but the files with the check results are
typically stored somewhere else like S3. The status page downloads those check
files with JavaScript and renders the results client-side. Hope that answers
your question!

------
wiradikusuma
When I read the title, I was thinking of dashboard for (my) personal health
instead.

~~~
mholt
Sorry. Yeah, the title is missing half of the story: status pages.

------
NKCSS
Why would you default to S3 storage? You create a stand-alone product for
self-hosting, complain about cloud providers going down, but then use a cloud
provider for your collection?

~~~
jorge-fundido
S3 differs considerably from most SaaS offerings in terms of:

    
    
      - data access / control
      - availability & stability
      - performance
      - cost

------
voiper1
Ah I didn't realize what S3 was for at first -- it hosts it to S3 for "off-
network" reliability. Nice. Will definitely look into this soon.

------
elmigranto
Kind of unrelated, but this page doesn't scroll for me on iOS with Safari:
[https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/sourcegraph/checkup/-/blo...](https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/sourcegraph/checkup/-/blob/checkup.go#L7:2-7:8)

~~~
ntonozzi
Thanks for the report! We've fixed the bug now.

That definitely earns a sticker, check out
[https://sourcegraph.com/about](https://sourcegraph.com/about) if you want to
redeem it :)

------
vinothgopi
This is interesting. Can we use custom headers/auth when setting up the APIs
for health checkups?

~~~
mholt
I put your request in here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/checkup/issues/8](https://github.com/sourcegraph/checkup/issues/8)

------
greenleafjacob
Feature request: PagerDuty integration

~~~
beliu
Filed here!
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/checkup/issues/4](https://github.com/sourcegraph/checkup/issues/4)

Pull requests also welcome :) The code is very well-documented and easy to
navigate.

